# Cat food



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Anybody into cat food jokes...

IAM....


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This could be a repost -----

Old woman goes into her local supermarket where a young girls is serving at the counter, and say's "Can I have 36 tins of cat food please"

The girls reply's " You must have a lot of cats"

To which the old woman says "Oh no,there for my husbands sandwiches, I use the cat food as a paste for the bread"

The girls reply's " That will kill him Madam!"

"Oh no, its okay I read it in a book" said the old woman.

So off she goes with her cat food only to return one week later, where the same young girl was serving again.

The girl asks "How may tins of cat food today"

"None, my husbands dead" said the old woman.

The girl is stunned and say's "I told you that you would kill him feeding him that stuff"

The old lady said " He didn't die from that"

"What was the cause of death then" asked the girl

And the old lady replied -

"Oh, he broke his neck when trying to lick his backside"


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Anybody into cat food jokes...
> 
> IAM....


Just what I needed 

Sue


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Anybody into cat food jokes...
> 
> IAM....


I was just going to post that joke, but you beat me by a whiska


----------

